# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أما آن لك إن تستحيي من .. ؟

## نمار الحجازي

*أين الله؟!
من عرف قرب الله استحيا منه..
و اجتنب الإساءة و قدم الإحسان..
و اعترف بالفضل و اقر بالعصيان..
و أسرع بالإنابة..
و أعلن الصلح مع مولاه.
أما آن لك إن تستحيي من
1- نفسك:
استح  من سمعك و بصرك و جلدك الذين جعلهم الله و كأنهم جواسيس عليك تراك   حيثما  كنت و تنقل أخبارك يوم الشهادة أمام الله على أعتاب جهنم.
قال سبحانه و تعالى:" حتى إذا ما جاءوها شهد عليهم سمعهم و أبصارهم و جلودهم بما كانوا يعملون".
و هذا هو ما اضحك النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، فعن انس بن مالك  قال: كنا عند رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام فضحك فقال:" هل تدرون مم اضحك". قلنا: الله ورسوله اعلم، قال:"    من مخاطبة العبد ربه، يقول: يا رب ألم تجرني من الظلم؟!قال: يقول: بلى.    قال: فيقول: فاني لا أجيز على نفسي إلا شاهدا مني. قال: فيختم على فيه،    فيقول لأركانه: انطقي، فتنطق بأعماله. قال: ثم يخلي بينه و بين الكلام.    قال: فيقول: بعدا لكن و سحقا فعنكن كنت أناضل".
و الذي ألهى هذا و أمثاله عن الله و صرفه عن الآخرة هو ما واجه الله عز وجل به أهل النار يوم الحساب فقال:" و ما كنتم تسترون إن يشهد عليكم سمعكم و لا أبصاركم و لا جلودكم و لكن ظننتم إن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون".
لطيــفة
ولقد قال عبد الله بن عبد الأعلى الشامي فأحسن:
العمر ينقص و الذنوب تزيد و تقال عثرات الفتى فيعود
هل يستطيع جحود ذنب واحد رجل جوارحه عليه شهود
و المرء يسال عن سنيه فيشتهي تقليلها و عن الممات يحيد
2- الخلق:
ذلك  إن الخلق – كل الخلق- يسبح الله و لا يفتر عن ذكره... الحيوان و   الجماد و  الإنس و الجان و الملائكة والبحار و الجبال و السهول و   القصور...و صدق ربنا  عز وجل إذ يقول:" و إن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده و لكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم".
و ها هو النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يخبرنا في حديث يبين فيه كثرة العابدين لله و ازدحام السماء بهم فقال:" أطت السماء و يحق لها إن تئط، و الذي نفس محمد بيده ما فيها موضع شبر إلا و فيه جبهة ملك ساجد يسبح الله بحمده".
سبحان الله.. السماء تصيح و تئن من ثقل ما عليها من ملائكة سجود لرب العالمين. ( الاطيط: صوت الإبل من كثرة أحمالها).
بل إن من خلق الله ما لا يدركه عقل و لا يتصوره بشر، خلقه الله للتسبيح و الذكر، أخبرك عن عظم خلقه و ضخامة حجمه رسول الله فيقول:"    أذن لي إن احدث عن ديك من حملة العرش رجلاه في الأرض السفلى و على قرنه    العرش، و بين شحمة أذنيه و عاتقه خفقان الطير سبعمائة عام، يقول ذلك  الملك:   سبحانك حيث كنت".
قل معي وردد: سبحان الله... و تبارك الله... و تمجد الله... بل تتابع عليك أحاديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام:" ليس شيء إلا وهو أطوع لله تعالى من ابن ادم".
سمع هذا الحديث التابعي الثقة عبد الله بن عون المصري فانطلق يقول:
أما يستحيي أحدكم إن تكون دابته التي يركب، و ثوبه الذي يلبس أكثر ذكرا لله منه؟!
قبل إن تحترق
أخي الفاضل ... أسالك وأقول لك:
ارايت نجما في المجرة كلها ترك المجرة و استخف المقصدا
لو حاد عن أمر الله عظيمها لهوى من العليا ودك و جددا
و لشاط في جو السماء محرقا و محذرا من قد عصاه و عاندا
فطرت حياتك للحنفية سمحة و مدار أجرك بالشريعة حددا
أيكون عهدك في الوجود عجيبة و تروح وحدك فاجرا أو ملحدا
أخي...  كما إن النجم إذا ترك مداره الذي حدد الله له...احترق كذلك الإنسان   الذي  يخرج عن مدار طاعة الله و مسار الخضوع لله يحترق ليس في الدنيا بل   في دار  جهنم.. فلا تنحرف عن المسار ... وتشذ عن المدار و تصادم الأقدار   حتى تنجو  من حر النار.
3- الملائكة:
استح من الملكين الحفظة اللذين يرصدان  عليك الكبيرة والصغيرة و ينقلان إلى   الله أخبارك و يرقبان أفعالك و يحصيان  أنفاسك ما كان لهما إن يغفلا...  ما  كان لهما إن يناما و يريان منك العصيان  وهما لا يعرفان معنى العصيان  بل  يفعلان ما يؤمران شاهدان لك أو عليك واقفان  في صفك إن أطعت و ضدك إن  اسات و  سيقومان بأداء الشهادة و تسليم الأمانة في  اليوم الذي قال لنا  الله عز  وجل عنه:" ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه و يقولون يا ويلتنا ما لهذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها". قال ابن عباس : الصغيرة التبسم الكبيرة الضحك.
و لذا اخلص لك مجاهدا لنصح حين أشفق عليك فقال:
" اشتكى القوم الإحصاء و ما اشتكى احد ظلما فإياكم و محقرات الذنوب فإنها تجتمع على صاحبها حتى تهلكه".
إن من يفعل الفواحش سرا حين يخلو بسره غير خال
كيف يخلو و عنده كاتبان شاهداه و ربه ذو الجلال
لطيفة
روى  مالك بن دينار إن رجلا كان على حماره بجوار نهر فنزل عنه و أطلق بفمه    صفيرا فاختلف ملك الحسنات و ملك السيئات، قال ملك السيئات : ما أراد إلا    اللهو، و قال ملك الحسنات: أراد إن يسقي حماره، فبعث الله لهم ملكا يقول:    اكتبا الصفير و على الله التفسير.
إن من يعتدي و يكسب إثما وزن مثقال ذرة سيراه
و يجازى بفعله الشر شرا و بفعل الجميل أيضا جزاه
هكذا في قوله تبارك ربي في ( إذا زلزلت ) و جل ثناه
أخي.. استح كذلك من...
4- الرجل الصالح من قومك:
لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام:" أوصيك إن تستحيي من الله تعالى كما تستحيي من الرجل الصالح من قومك".
أخي...  أصدقني القول ما الذي ستفعله لو إن رجلا صالحا من أقاربك نزل دارك و   زارك  ثم طلب إليك إن تصلي معه.. ما هو حالك إذا كنت لا تصلي؟!أو طلب  إليك  إن  تقرا معه في كتاب الله... ما هومصحفك يعلوه التراب لم تمسه منذ  شهر  رمضان  الذي فات أو طلب إليك إن تريه اقرب مسجد و أنت قعيد البيت و  طريح  الوسادة  لا تصلي إلا في البيت... ما هو حالك و ما هو رد فعلك؟!
لا شك انك ستصلي و تقرا وتروح إلى المسجد حياء منه ومراعاة لشعوره وسترا لنفسك فأين هذه المشاعر مع الله؟!
أخي...  حذار إن تكون كما قال فرقد السنجي حين وصف المنافق فقال: إن   المنافق ينتظر  فإذا لم ير أحدا دخل مدخل السوء و إنما يراقب الناس و لا   يراقب الله.
5- الحياء الأكبر من الله:
أخي... استح من الله " الذي يراك حين تقوم و تقلبك في الساجدين"، إلا تعلمون إن من صفاته انه" يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور"، و انه يطلع عليكم حال سركم و جهركم، في ليلكم ونهاركم " وهو معكم أينما كنتم"، هذا الذي يتمادى في غيه و يغرق في ذنبه " الم يعلم بان الله يرى"، لا تظنوا الله غافلا معا تعملون، لا تحسبوه لا يرى ما تصنعون" إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا"، بل هو سبحانه القائل عن ذاته انه" قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت" كل نفس... بما فيها أنت أيها القارئ.
قال حميد الطويل لسليمان بن علي:
لئن كنت إذا عصيت الله خاليا ظننت انه يراك لقد اجترأت على أمر عظيم، لئن كنت تظن انه لا يراك فقد كفرت.
ويحك...
قال أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي:
الله...الله...الله  ... دافع عنك قبل وجودك فقال مدافعا عن خلقك:" أني اعلم ما لا تعلمون"، و استكثر قليل عملك فقال:" و الذاكرين الله كثيرا و الذاكرات". واعتذر لك من زلة أبيك وأمك فقال (فدلاهما بغرور )وغطي قبيح فعلك برداء (يا أيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم)    وأربحك في معاملته فقال (فله عشر أمثالها ، ومن دافع عنك وأنت مفقود لا    يخذلك وأنت موجود ، وكما قدمك علي سائر المخلوقات فقدمه في قلبك علي سائر    المطلوبات
الله أم الملك
راقب الله في كل حركاتك وسكناتك ، وخطراتك  ولفظاتك ، أما ترضي أن تراقبه   وتعامله كما تعامل ملكا من ملوك الأرض؟ وتخيل  حالك لو كلفوك بحراسة الملك   ؟فكر ابن القيم بالنيابة عنك فقال :
"هان سهر الحراس لما علموا أن أصواتهم بسمع الملك"
*

----------


## هويدامحمد

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..وبعد:                                                                                                                       
اعلم رحمك الله أنه على حسب حياة القلب يكون خُلُقُ الحياء، فكلما كان القلب أحيا كان الحياء أتم..
*حقيقة الحياء:*
إن الحياء خلق يبعث على فعل كل مليح وترك كل قبيح، فهو من صفات النفس المحمودة.. وهو رأس مكارم الأخلاق، وزينة الإيمان، وشعار الإسلام؛ كما في الحديث: *"إن لكل دين خُلقًا، وخُلُقُ الإسلام الحياء".* فالحياء دليل على الخير، وهو المخُبْر عن السلامة، والمجير من الذم.
قال وهب بن منبه: الإيمان عريان، ولباسه التقوى، وزينته الحياء.
وقيل أيضًا: من كساه الحياء ثوبه لم ير الناس عيبه.
حياؤك فاحفظه عليك فإنما.. ... ..يدلُّ على فضل الكريم حياؤه
إذا قلَّ ماء الوجه قلَّ حيـاؤه.. ... ..ولا خير في وجهٍ إذا قلَّ ماؤه
ونظرًا لما للحياء من مزايا وفضائل؛ فقد أمر الشرع بالتخلق به وحث عليه، بل جعله من الإيمان، ففي الصحيحين: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: *"الإيمان بضعٌ وسبعون شعبة، فأفضلها قول: لا إله إلا الله، وأدناها: إماطة الأذى عن الطريق، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان".*
وفي الحديث أيضًا: *"الحياء والإيمان قرنا جميعًا، فإذا رفع أحدهما رفع الآخر".*
والسر في كون الحياء من الإيمان: أن كلاًّ منهما داعٍ إلى الخير مقرب منه، صارف عن الشر مبعدٌ عنه، وصدق القائل:
وربَّ قبيحةٍ ما حال بيني.. ... ..وبين ركوبها إلا الحياءُ
وإذا رأيت في الناس جرأةً وبذاءةً وفحشًا، فاعلم أن من أعظم أسبابه فقدان الحياء، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: *"إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى: إذا لم تستحِ فاصنع ما شئت".*
وفي هذا المعنى يقول الشاعر:
إذا لم تخـش عـاقبة الليـالي.. ... ..ولم تستحِ فاصنع ما تشاءُ
يعيش المرء ما استحيا بخير.. ... ..ويبقى العود ما بقي اللحاءُ

*ليس من الحياء:*
إن بعض الناس يمتنع عن بعض الخير، وعن قول الحق وعن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بزعم الحياء، وهذا ولا شك فهمٌ مغلوط لمعنى الحياء؛ فخير البشر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أشد الناس حياءً، بل أشد حياءً من العذراء في خِدرها، ولم يمنعه حياؤه عن قول الحق، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، بل والغضب لله إذا انتهكت محارمه.

----------


## نمار الحجازي

جزآكم الله خير ..

----------

